

Disasteroids: Building a real time gravity space shooter in 48 hrs (NKO2012) - travissisti
http://somethingcoded.net/

======
travisfischer
Love the game. Thanks for sharing the details of the competition and building
it. It makes a fun read.

------
dustinlakin
Looks great guys, loved your submission last year too!

